
Why I Quit Tech and Became a Therapist - Glench
http://glench.com/WhyIQuitTechAndBecameATherapist/
======
surfsvammel
Sure sounds like switching line of work was the right thing for you. Good for
you!

I have thought about doing something like that. But then I realise that I am
not an engineer in order to affect people or make the world a better place. I
am simply an engineer because I love the hum of a well oiled machine
(metaphorically). I love the tinkering, the troubleshooting and the
craftsmanship. I enjoy the process more than I enjoy the end result.

By the way, these traits are also something I value in others when hiring.

